# HDD hat seit heute aktuell schwebende Sektoren und unkorrigierbare Sektoren



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend an alle die das hier lesen und mir helfen wollen,

 ich musste gerade feststellen das meine HDD seit heute aktuell schwebende und unkorrigierbare Sektoren hat und jetzt stellt sich natürlich mir die Frage wie schlimm es jetzt um die HDD steht und ob man sie schon auswechseln sollte?
 Ich habe hier deswegen auch mal einen Screenshot davon gemacht und ihn hier als Anhang hinzugefügt, vielleicht hilft das ja weiter um sagen zu können ob sie ausgetauscht werden sollte oder eben nicht.

 Schon mal ein Danke an alle die mir helfen wollen und die sich das hier durchgelesen haben

 MfG,
 grenn-CB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2014)

Nunja, schwebende Sektoren müssen noch nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten dass die Platte die Grätsche macht - sie können auch beim nächsten Versuch wieder funktionieren und wieder als "normale" Sektoren eingestuft werden. 5000 Betriebsstunden sind auch nicht wirklich viel für eine HDD.

Da man aber im Vorraus nicht wissen kann wie schlimm es denn nun um die Platte steht solltest du falls nicht sowieso schon geschehen zumindest die wichtigsten Daten von der Platte sichern und die Smart-Werte in naher Zukunft beobachten. Wenn die Zahl der schwebenden / unkorrigierbaren Sektoren weiter ansteigt sollte man die Platte ersetzen.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort,

das 5000h nocht viel hatte ich schon gedacht, zurzeit zeigt mir Crystal Disk Info bei beiden 32 fehlerhafte Sektoren an, die wichtigsten Daten habe ich gerade auch schon gesichert, werde das auf jeden Fall die nächsten Tagevund Wochen beobachten, was mich nur eben gewundert und mich auch erschreckt hat das es von gestern eben noch Null waren und jetzt schon 32.


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Januar 2014)

Mach auf jeden Fall ein Backup von der Platte,falls sie doch das zeitlich segnen sollte


----------



## SilentMan22 (18. Januar 2014)

Kann dir auch nur empfehlen vorerste die wichtigsten Daten zu sichern und die Werte zu beobachten.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

Werde ich auch noch machen, die Daten habe ich ja auf jeden Fall schon mal gesichert. 

@SilentMan22
Wo siehst du denn das sie schon wieder gesunken sind?
Ich habe da nichts erkennen können.


----------



## SilentMan22 (18. Januar 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Werde ich auch noch machen, die Daten habe ich ja auf jeden Fall schon mal gesichert.
> 
> @SilentMan22
> Wo siehst du denn das sie schon wieder gesunken sind?
> Ich habe da nichts erkennen können.


 
Sorry, dann habe ich was falsch verstanden bzw. ich habe was verwechselt


----------



## splatta (18. Januar 2014)

Hi

Hatte mich damals mit dem selben problem hier gemeldet und man riet mir
die Festplatte richtig zu formatieren,kein Quick Formatieren
und das war bei mir genau richtig.Danach wars wieder wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2014)

splatta schrieb:


> Hatte mich damals mit dem selben problem hier gemeldet und man riet mir
> die Festplatte richtig zu formatieren,kein Quick Formatieren
> und das war bei mir genau richtig.Danach wars wieder wie es sein sollte.


 

Das löst das Problem nicht, das gibt dir nur gewissheit wie schlimm es ist 

Hintergrund ist, dassbei einem vollständigen Formatierungsvorgang alle Sektoren der HDD einmal "benutzt" werden und die Platte bei jedem einzelnen Sektor somit "bemerkt" ob dieser nun defekt ist oder nicht. Wenn man nun das Glück hat, dass die schwebenden Sektoren eigentlich nicht defekt sind dann sind sie nach der Formatierung verschwunden weil die Festplatte dabei festgestellt hat dass sie funktionieren.
Wenn sie aber tatsächlich kaputt sind dann siehst du das nach dem Formatieren auch - nur ist dann das gelbe Feld in CrystalDiskInfo rot. 

Eines stimmt aber: Wenn du die Daten der HDD komplett gesichert hast und es kein Problem für dich ist die HDD komplett zu formatieren haste nach dem Vorgang Gewissheit ob deine schwebenden Sektoren nun defekt sind oder nicht.


----------



## splatta (18. Januar 2014)

Danke für die sehr gute Erklärung.
Das hat man mir soo damals nicht geschrieben aber hatte damals Ersatz gehabt falls wenn was schief gelaufen
wäre es nicht so schlimm gewesen wäre.
Glück gehabt. HDD lebt heute noch mit 26440std aber denke da geht noch was


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2014)

splatta schrieb:


> Glück gehabt. HDD lebt heute noch mit 26440std aber denke da geht noch was


 
Viel Glück, kannst ja hioer mitmachen... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...hread-akt-rekord-105-049-betriebsstunden.html


----------



## splatta (19. Januar 2014)

Sry für OT



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Viel Glück, kannst ja hioer mitmachen... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...hread-akt-rekord-105-049-betriebsstunden.html


 

Danke,gleich mal mitgemacht


----------



## Efti (19. Januar 2014)

Du kannst auch eine Oberfächenanalyse starten (Mit HD Tune oder ähnliche Programme).
 Vielleicht kennt einer auch ein anderes gutes Programm hier.

 Die freie Version von HD Tune (Version 2.55) ist nicht für Windows 8/8.1 freigegeben. 

 Ansonnsten: Bitte beachten was Incredible Alk (O.T. : Lustiger Name  Nichts für ungut) geschrieben hat.

 Es geht auch auf Windows: Dateiexplorer ---> Rechte Maustaste ---> Eingenschaften ---> Werkzeuge ---> nach Fehler suchen anklicken ---> ..nach zerstörten Bereiche suchen.. anklicken

 Viel Glück !.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

splatta schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hatte mich damals mit dem selben problem hier gemeldet und man riet mir
> die Festplatte richtig zu formatieren,kein Quick Formatieren
> und das war bei mir genau richtig.Danach wars wieder wie es sein sollte.



Das habe ich auch schonmal gehört, bei meiner 7200.7 120GB die als zweite HDD eingebaut wurde hat es jedoch nicht geholfen, die hat nämlich auch in den beiden Bereichen defekte Sektoren, läuft aber damit schon mindestens 6000h ohne das es mehr geworden sind (mittlerweile hat sie 18500h), allerdings wird sie auch weniger genutzt und es sind auch keine wichtigen Sachen drauf.

@Efti
HD Tune hatte ich schon ganz vergessen, denn ich hatte es auch schonmal vor Jahren eingesetzt, aber danke für den Tipp.

Der Tipp mit dem Datei Explorer geht nur mit Windows 8 und 8.1 oder?


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn sie aber tatsächlich kaputt sind dann siehst du das nach dem Formatieren auch - nur ist dann das gelbe Feld in CrystalDiskInfo rot.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Zum Einen wird beim langsamen Formatieren nur schreibend auf die Festplatte zugegriffen und deshalb nur bereits bekannte "Problem"-Sektoren einer nachträglichen Leseüberprüfung unterzogen. Zum Anderen, sollte sich dabei herausstellen, dass diese Sektoren tatsächlich nicht mehr gelesen werden können und somit defekt sind, wird deshalb noch lange nichts in CDI rot dargestellt. Das passiert nur wenn der Grenzwert eines kritischen Attributes erreicht bzw. unterschritten wurde. Die Sektoren werden einfach nur durch Reservesektoren ersetzt. Das heißt, der Rohwert von C7 (Aktuell schwebende Sektoren) wird wieder auf 0 gesetzt und der von 05 (Neu zugewiesene Sektoren) wird entsprechend erhöht. Bei C6 (Unkorrigierbare Sektoren) geschieht das im Übrigen nicht sofort. Dieses Attribut wird nur nach einem "Offline Scan" aktualisiert.



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schonmal gehört, bei meiner 7200.7 120GB die als zweite HDD eingebaut wurde hat es jedoch nicht geholfen, die hat nämlich auch in den beiden Bereichen defekte Sektoren, läuft aber damit schon mindestens 6000h ohne das es mehr geworden sind (mittlerweile hat sie 18500h), allerdings wird sie auch weniger genutzt und es sind auch keine wichtigen Sachen drauf.


Unter welcher Windows Version hast du das durchgeführt? Windows überschreibt bei einer langsamen Formatierung erst ab Vista den Speicherplatz (innerhalb der ausgewählten Partition). Windows XP macht das noch nicht und kann somit keine schwebenden oder unkorrigierbaren Sektoren "heilen".

Von der Freeware von HD-Tune sollte man mittlerweile die Finger lassen. Das Programm ist total veraltet, kennt nicht mehr alle Smart-Attribute, hat Bugs bei der Interpretation der Smart-Werte und mit größeren Platten kommt es auch nicht mehr zurecht. Der Benchmark ist nur bis zu 1 TB Festplatten zu gebrauche (darüber stimmt die Messung der Zugriffszeit nicht mehr) und Festplatten mit mehr als 2,2 TB unterstützt es überhaupt nicht.

Für die Überprüfung einer Festplatte ist deshalb die Trail-Version von HD-Tune Pro wesentlich besser geeignet, das 8 oder 14 Tag voll nutzbar ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

Du hast natürlich völlig Recht, Madnex. Das mit der "dann ist die Anzeige rot" war ein überspitzter Spruch zu Anschauungszwecken - dass das erst beim Überschreiten eines Grenzwertes passiert ist schon klar - selbst DAS muss ja auch nicht zwangsweise den Tod der Platte bedeuten, die Anzeige dient ja eigentlich nur der Verdeutlichung für Leute die die Werte nicht lesen/verstehen können. Die Anzeige wird ja auch rot wenn man ne bestimmte Betriebsstundenzahl überschritten hat obwohl die Platte noch topfit ist und noch Zehntausende von Stunden weiterläuft. (Beispiel)


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Ich selber hatte das mit der langsamen Formatierung (Hacken weg bei Schnelle Formatierung) von Windows 7 gemacht.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

@Incredible Alk
Bei den eingeschalteten Stunden stimme ich dir zu. Aber nicht, wenn der vom Hersteller gesetzte Grenzwert für schwebende oder bereits ersetzte Sektoren erreicht bzw. unterschritten wurde. Das ist ein deutliches Zeichen für ein Laufwerksdefekt.

@grenn-CB
Bei der Formatierung wird nur innerhalb der ausgewählten Partition gearbeitet. Der Speicherplatz von weiteren (eventuell versteckten) Partitionen sowie der Platz zwischen den Partitionen wird dabei nicht überschrieben. Es kann also sein, dass die "Problem"-Sektoren entweder zwischen den Partitionen oder auf in einer anderen Partition liegen. Da hilft nur das Wipen der Platte auf Mid-Level-Ebene (ohne Rücksicht auf die Meta-Daten).

Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen. Du meinst auch die schwebenden bzw. unkorrigierbaren Sektoren und nicht die neu zugewiesenen?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Ja die meinte ich, siehe auch hier im Bild, allerdings ist es dort jeweils nur einer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silberpfeil (19. Januar 2014)

*@grenn-CB*

Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen wenn man langere Zeit diese schwebenden Sektoren hat ist das nicht gut. Ich hatte mal eine HDD Samsung 103SJ  1TB die etwa zwei drei Monate die selbe Zahl der schwebenden Sektoren hatte, funktionierte einwandfrei. Dann testete ich sie mit HD Tuhe mit Error scan (langsam) und da waren rote blocke. Wenn ich sie schnell testete gab es keine Fehler. 

Habe Sie formattiert (langsam) und die schwebenden Sektoren gingen weg fur eine zeit aber kamen schnell wieder zuruck. Mit der Zeit waren es dann immer mehr und dann bekam ich von Windows die bBenachrichtigung ich solle meine Daten schutzen. Die Festplatte war viel junger (nicht mal 4000 Std.) als meine zweite Samsung 322HJ 320 GB, trotzdem ging Sie kaputt und die alte 322HJ 320 GB mit 10099 Std. funktioniert weiter tadellos.

Mein Tipp, schutze deine Daten und verlasse dich nicht wieder auf diese Festplatte, aber lasse sie eingeschaltet, vielleicht hast du mehr Gluck als ich und die schwebenden sektoren gehen weg.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

@grenn-CB
Wie bereits geschrieben, dieser eine Sektor wird irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Wahrscheinlich wurde er bei einem Offlinescan gefunden, wodurch der Rohwert von C6 (Unkorrigierbare Sektoren - eigentlich "offline uncorrectable sectors") um eins erhöht wurde. Bei manchen Festplatten(Marken) wird dabei auch der Rohwert von C5 (Aktuell schwebende Sektoren) um denselben Wert erhöht.

Im Übrigen hat diese Platten offenbar Probleme mit der Verbindung. Es wurden mehr als 1000 Übertragungsfehler festgestellt, die noch nicht allzu lange her sein können (der "Schlechteste Wert" von C7 hat sich noch nicht erholt). Wenn du die Platte nutzt, achte mal darauf, ob sich der Rohwert von C7 weiter erhöht. Wenn ja, tausche das Datenkabel aus und beobachte C7 (Rohwert) eine Zeit lang weiter. Ändert er sich nicht mehr, ist alles in Ordnung. Ändert er sich weiterhin, ist entweder das neue Datenkabel auch defekt oder es gibt ein Hardwareproblem, entweder auf Platten- oder auf Host-Seite.

/Edit
@Silberpfeil
Wie schwerwiegend schwebende Sektoren sind, ist unterschiedlich und muss individuell für jede Festplatte (jede Situation) beurteilt werden. Sie könne auch eine ganz harmlose Ursache haben, wie Beispielsweise eine zu weiche Entkoppelung.


----------



## Silberpfeil (19. Januar 2014)

@RealMadnex

Beide Festplatten hatten absolut gleiche Kabel und Entkoppelung. Habe Sie umgetauscht, alles versucht aber leider nutzte es nichts. Aber ich gebe dir recht nicht jedesmal wenn ein schwebender Sektor auftritt geht die Festplatte kaputt, hoffe green-CB hat mehr Gluck als ich. am anfang hatte ich 5 schwebende Sektoren, danach wurden es mit der Zeit 200. Hatte alles versucht sie zu retten (DBAN, HDD Regenerator) aber es nutzte nichts, jetzt habe ich sie leider als Trophae..


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Danke für die weiteren hilfreichen Beiträge

 @Raidmax
 Du meinst also bei C7 den Wert von 653 oder welchen meinst du da?
 Die 653 steht da schon seit mindestens Februar 2013, habe gerade noch einen Screenshot von Februar 2013 gefunden den ich mal zur Sicherheit gemacht habe um die HDD Werte zu vergleichen für einen späteren Zeitpunkt.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

@grenn-CB
Ja, den meine ich. Ok, so lange er nicht weiter steigt, ist alles in Ordnung. Du wirst die Platte in der Zwischenzeit aber kaum benutzt haben, da der "Schlechteste Wert" immer noch bei 1 ist. Der erholt sich bei diesem Attribut in der Regel, wenn eine Zeit lang keine Übertragungsfehler mehr auftreten und die Platte normal benutzt wird.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Wirklich benutzt habe dich seit dem auch nicht, allerdings habe ich paar mal eine Aufnahme beim Spiele per MSI Afterburner darauf gespeichert aber sonst so gut wie nichts.

 EDIT:
 Kann es eigentlich sein das diese Übertragungsfehler daher kommen dass das SATA Kabel nicht richtig angeschlossen war?
 Denn das war mal der Fall als ich den Rechner sauber gemacht hatte und dabei muss ich wohl an das Kabel gekommen sein weswegen die HDD auch nicht erkannt wurde bis ich am nächsten Tag das Kabel nochmal wieder richtig reingesteckt habe.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, die Übertragungsfehler können auch von einem nicht richtig sitzenden Datenkabel verursacht werden.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Jetzt hätte ich nochmal eine Frage,

 Efti hatte ja heute morgen geschrieben das man mit einen Windows Tool auch nach den Fehlern suchen kann, allerdings scheint das bei Windows 7 nicht ganz gleich zu sein.
 Wäre es denn richtig wenn ich auf Datenträger C mit einen Rechtsklick gehe, dann auf Eigenschaften ---> Tools ---> Fehlerüberprüfung und dann bei jetzt überprüfen den Haken bei "Fehlerhafte Sektoren suchen und wiederherstellen" zu setzen?


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

Dadurch wird im Grunde nur eine Überprüfung des Dateisystems durchgeführt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Suche nach defekten Sektoren durch Checkdisk Einfluss auf die Smart-Werte hat. Dazu müsste auf die entsprechenden Sektoren schreibend zugegriffen werden. Ob das Checkdisk macht, weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit. Meines Wissens trägt Checkdisk nicht lesbare Sektoren nur in eine interne Liste des Dateisystems als Bad ein, wodurch sie vom Dateisystem nicht mehr verwendet werden. Dadurch würde die "Markierung" in CDI nicht verschwinden. Du kannst es versuchen.


----------



## Silberpfeil (19. Januar 2014)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> Dadurch wird im Grunde nur eine Überprüfung des Dateisystems durchgeführt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese *Suche nach defekten Sektoren durch Checkdisk Einfluss auf die Smart-Werte hat*. Dazu müsste auf die entsprechenden Sektoren schreibend zugegriffen werden. Ob das Checkdisk macht, weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit. Meines Wissens trägt Checkdisk nicht lesbare Sektoren nur in eine interne Liste des Dateisystems als Bad ein, wodurch sie vom Dateisystem nicht mehr verwendet werden. Dadurch würde die "Markierung" in CDI nicht verschwinden. Du kannst es versuchen.



Also nach Checkdisk hatte ich mehr schwebende Sektoren als vorher...


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

Ok, ich meinte eher positiven Einfluss, also eine Reduzierung der schwebenden Sektoren. Da bei dir aber mehr hinzugekommen sind, werden die Sektoren wohl nur in eine Liste eingetragen und nicht mehr verwendet.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Silberpfeil schrieb:


> Also nach Checkdisk hatte ich mehr schwebende Sektoren als vorher...



Das kann ja aber eigentlich nicht daran liegen, denn ich würde sagen dass das dann nur ein blöder Zufall war oder was meinst du RealMadnex?


----------



## Silberpfeil (19. Januar 2014)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> Ok, ich meinte eher positiven Einfluss, also eine Reduzierung der schwebenden Sektoren. F für fix sectors a bei dir aber mehr hinzugekommen sind, werden die Sektoren wohl nur in eine Liste eingetragen und nicht mehr verwendet.


 
Vielleicht lag es daran das ich über cmd neben Chkdsk auch /f/r geschrieben habe. Ist also kein gewöhnlicher Scan*f für fix sectors und r für recover.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

@grenn-CB
Das kann schon möglich sein. Checkdisk prüft die Konsistenz des Dateisystems und die darin gespeicherten Dateien. Wenn bei der Überprüfung der Dateien neue, nicht lesbare Sektoren gefunden werden, steigt auch der Zähler von C5 (Aktuell schwebende Sektoren).


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Bei der Prüfung wurden 4 fehlerhafte Sektoren gefunden, laut Crystal Disk Info sind es jetzt jeweils immer noch 32 Sektoren, zumindest sind es dadurch nicht mehr geworden.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. Januar 2014)

Also, ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelsen, ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen ein gleiches Problem

hast du schon mal mit HD Tune ausprobiert, denn der zeigt die Daten auch in Dezimal an und nicht in Hex, ausserdem zeigt HD Tune mehr an als Crystal.

Ich hatte auch schwebende Sektoren und sobald ich die Platte in das Wechselfestplattenrahmen legte, hörte ich ein klacken, war nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, ich legte die Festplatte in einen externen Rahmen, via USB und da wurde die erkannt, alle Daten gesichert.

Du hast eine Seagate??? Dann nimm Seatools aber gleich die DOS Variante, da werden die Festplatte wenn möglich gleich repariert.

Hier ein Link für Windows und Benutzeranleitung und einen Link für die DOS Variante

SeaTools for Windows - Download - CHIP

Im Programm funktioniert dann nur der einfache lange Test mit der Option der Fehlerkorrektur(alle anderen Tests wurden abgebrochen da LBA Fehler), wenn das alles nicht hilft dann erweiterte Tests und dann löschen, somit wird die im Urzustand zurückgesetzt.

Ergebnis: die Festplatte hat keine schwebende Sektoren mehr und die Tests liefen alle mit Erfolg durch, die Daten auch wieder zurückgeschrieben und per CRC32 Check durchgeführt, alles i.O. wie lange wird sich zeigen.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

@grenn-CB
Du hast die Überprüfung auch mit den Parametern /f und /r ausgeführt, bzw. die entsprechenden Häkchen bei den Optionen gesetzt? Bei "Aktuelle schwebende Sektoren" steht als Rohwert immer noch 32? Es sind im Übrigen 50 nicht lesbare Sektoren, da der Rohwert momentan als HEX-Wert ausgegeben wird.

/Edit


			
				~AnthraX~ schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon mal mit HD Tune ausprobiert, denn der zeigt die Daten auch in Dezimal an und nicht in Hex, ausserdem zeigt HD Tune mehr an als Crystal.


CDI kann man auch auf Dezimal umstellen. Und HD-Tune (ich hoffe du meinst die Pro Version) zeigt keinesfalls mehr an als CDI.

/Edit2
Bei Seagate Festplatten ist das Umstellen von HEX auf DEC im Übrigen nicht sinnvoll, da bestimmte Attribute einen zweigeteilten hexadezimalen Rohwert haben, der in der reinen dezimalen Darstellung nicht manuell ausgewertet werden kann.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Mit den Parametern /f und /r habe ich es nicht ausgeführt, bei den Optionen habe ich aber die Häkchen gesetzt.
 Der Rohwert ist nach wie vor auf der Seite bei beiden auf 20 und wenn ich mit dem Cursor auf das Vorsicht fahre bei CDI zeigt er mir an das es 32 sind.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. Januar 2014)

C7 wird bei HD Tune mehr angezeigt als bei CDI und ja die Rohwerte kann man auch in Dez. umstellen bei Option/erweiterte Optionen/Rohdaten.

Aber Chkdsk bringt nichts bei leeren Sektoren, hatte ich selber probiert, 1 schwebender Sektor wurde entfernt bei mir.


Edit:
@RealMadnex, das habe ich auch schon gelesen gehabt wegen Seagate und die Umstellung auf Dez.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Januar 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:
			
		

> C7 wird bei HD Tune mehr angezeigt als bei CDI


Das musst du mir mal erklären. Bei C7 wird in HD-Tune mehr angezeigt als in CDI? (Edit: Ach du meinst Hex vs. Dec Darstellung?)

Nutzt du die total veraltete und verbugte HD-Tune Freeware oder die Pro Version?



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Der Rohwert ist nach wie vor auf der Seite bei beiden auf 20 und wenn ich mit dem Cursor auf das Vorsicht fahre bei CDI zeigt er mir an das es 32 sind.


Ok, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Allerdings wird im Bild, das du im Eröffnungsbeitrag angehängt hast, ein Rohwert von 30 in hexadezimaler Darstellung angezeigt. Das bedeutet, dass die schwebenden Sektoren abgenommen haben.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. Januar 2014)

Ich habe noch eine alte Version(4.5) von HD Tune Pro richtig, da die aber schon alt ist hatte ich noch CDI runter geladen, und meine alte HDT pro zeigte bei C7 Warnmeldungen an was CDI nicht macht, und Geld für ein Update von HDT wollte ich jetzt nicht mehr ausgeben.

soll aber jetzt auch nicht Gegenstand sein, wichtig ist das der TE seine Festplatte wieder in Ordnung bringt.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> Ok, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Allerdings wird im Bild, das du im Eröffnungsbeitrag angehängt hast, ein Rohwert von 30 in hexadezimaler Darstellung angezeigt. Das bedeutet, dass die schwebenden Sektoren abgenommen haben.



 Das habe ich gar nicht gesehen, heute Mittag vor der Überprüfung war der Rohwert aber auch schon bei 20 und gestern Abend kurz nach dem Screenshot den ich hier hochgeladen habe auch schon.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Januar 2014)

Generell zum Thema: Wenn eine Festplatte physikalisch defekt ist (z.B. defekte Sektoren), dann kann eine logische Prüfung des Dateisystems (z.B. per Checkdisk) erstens genau das bewirken, was man nicht möchte, nämlich Daten korrumpieren, und zweitens den physikalischen Defekt nicht reparieren. Auch Formatierungen jeglicher Art werden höchstens die Symptome lindern bzw. den Status der zu prüfenden und defekten Sektoren ändern, in den diese gegen Reservesektoren getauscht werden, der Defekt bleibt bestehen. Erfahrungsgemäß erhöht sich die Anzahl der defekten Sektoren über die Laufzeit. Daher rate ich, falls noch Garantie besteht, die Hdd mit dem jeweiligen Tool des Herstellers zu scannen und sie mit Hilfe des ausgegebenen Fehlercodes zu reklamieren. In jedem Fall würde ich der Platte keine wichtigen Daten mehr anvertrauen.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Garantie besteht leider nicht mehr, hatte sie Mitte Juni 2012 gekauft, also einen halben Monat bevor man wieder die 2 Jahre Garantie bei Seagate eingeführt hat.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Januar 2014)

Mal auf Kulanz anfragen kostet garantiert nichts.


----------



## FinalDJs (23. Januar 2014)

hatte dieses Problem mit dem gleichen Programm und meiner Festplatte im alten Rechner auchmal gehabt. Zuerst wurden fehlerhafte/schwebende Sektoren entdeckt, die Zahl derer erhöhte sich dann und mit einem Tag war die Festplatte wieder zu 100% in Ordnung. Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür? Das war nämlich vor einem Jahr und seitdem läuft der Festplatte wieder einwandfrei und ich hatte niemehr probleme.


----------

